# 2018 Arctic Cat MudPro 700 Limited vs. Can-Am Outlander X MR 650: By the Numbers



## VS_Goose

*
ATV mud wrestling*

What kid didn’t grow up loving to play in the mud? For some of us, we never outgrow that desire to mix water and dirt together into some slimy goo and find a way to bring big smiles. Some ATV riders find mud on the trail and go around it. Others go through it, but reluctantly, hoping not to get too much on anything. Others, the ones who didn’t outgrow that desire, actively seek out mud to plow through.

For these dirty-minded adventure seekers, there are some highly specialized machines out there. Let’s see how well two of them — the Arctic Cat MudPro 700 Limited and the Can-Am Outlander X MR 650 — compare, by the numbers.

Check out the head to head review here: 2018 Arctic Cat MudPro 700 Limited vs. Can-Am Outlander X MR 650: By the Numbers - ATV.com


----------

